# Salida de video de laptop



## Panoramix (Mar 2, 2009)

Hello, tengo una laptop que tiene problemas con la pantalla y en estos momentos no me puedo permitir la compra de otra. Lo que quiero hacer es utilizar el televisor como  monitor, secede que no tengo el cable de salida que va con la laptop pues se me perdió. Mi intensión es utilizar un cable de los que usan los monitores normales y adaptarlo para poder conectarlo de la pc por la conexión que tiene para el datashow y al tv por el rca de video, lo que pasa es que no se si esto se podrá. Ya he utilizado un cable de estos para canectarle un monitor a la laptop, pero en esta ocacion tendria que contarlo para hacr la adaptacion y necesito saber como podria hacerlo. Gracias


----------



## tiopepe123 (Mar 2, 2009)

Las preguntas deben ser meditadas para tener una buena restuesta.

Lo digo por esto:

Que Marca de ordenador
Que modelo de ordenador
Que conectores tiene
Tiene salida TV, tipo rca o croma/luminancia (redondo de 4 pines)
La TV es moderna o antigua, tiene conector DB15, RCA o croma

Como puedes ver falta mucha información. 
Sientate , respira hondo y dinos todo lo que sepas y nosotros te responderemos  de la mejor manera.


----------



## electrodan (Mar 2, 2009)

Lo mas importante: ¿Que tipo de conector es exactamente el "datashow"?


----------



## Panoramix (Mar 2, 2009)

La laptop es una toshiba, el modelo te lo debo porque no estoy en casa en estos momentos, el tv tiene una entrada de video rca y una de audio tambien rca, es marca General Electric. La laptop tiene una salida de video, redonda, hembra de 4 o 5 pines, este cable lo tenia pero se me perdio por eso tambien lo del invento con el tv. El datashow es un equipo que se conecta a las pc y funciona como una especie de proyector como los de los cines, se utiliza para dar conferencias para que todos en la sala puedan ver. El conector del datashow es el mismo que tienen las pc Desktop para conectarle el monitor . Diganme si me explico.


----------



## unleased! (Mar 2, 2009)

Que problemas presenta la pantalla?
alomejor se puede reparar...

saludos.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Mar 3, 2009)

Aqui puedes encontrar información.

El conector redondo no lo confundas con el ps2 del teclado/raton, fijate si hay algun dibujito al lado.


----------



## Panoramix (Mar 3, 2009)

La pantalla se ve lo que pasa es que esta llena de finas rayas verticales de varios colores. Para trabajar sirve pero tengo que fijar la vista. Ahora, pa ver filmes o jugar es imposible. tiopepe123 se cual conector me dices, y si , tiene uno, lo que pasa es que el cable que tenia de fabrica se me estravio.


----------



## unleased! (Mar 3, 2009)

Fijate en las opciones de video que estén correctas. A veces se da el caso que una configuración erronea presente colores estraños, descuadres o líneas horizontales (en tu caso son verticales pero por probar...)
Si no es de eso entonces el problema está en la propia pantalla.
Con el portatil encendido como estaría normalmente cuando lo usas haz unas pequeñas pruebas y fijate si cambian de colores las lineas, desaparecen o se acentuan...
abre la pantalla poco a poco todo lo que dea y despues ve cerrandola repitelo un par de veces.
si no hay cambios cojes la pantalla por el marco cada mano sujetando las esquinas de la parte superior, con una mano tira hacia ti como si quisieras cerrar la pantalla y con la otra mano empuja para abrirla al mismo tiempo para asi "retorcer" el panel, repite esto en sentido inverso y asi unas 3 o 4 veces. *CUIDADO! cuando notes que empieza a hacer fuerza paras para no dañar el panel*
Prueba también a darle también unos golpitos con la mano por la parte de atrás (en la tapa)

con estas pruebas se puede saber si la avería es debida a un falso contacto y localizarla con cierta exactitud.
Si no, tocaría desmontar la pantalla y revisarla en busca de algún cable picado, una cinta agrietada o alguna soldadura suelta en la placa que controla el panel (muchas veces los cables que van al panel pasan previamente por el inverter)

Llevó algún golpe la pantalla? Si es si la cosa no tiene muy buena pinta
Cuanto tiempo tiene, y como empezó a fallar? (de golpe, poco a poco,,,)

saludos!


----------



## Panoramix (Mar 4, 2009)

Bueno power12 las opciones de video las revise y estan bien, hasta mas pense que podrian ser los drivers de video pero en el Administrador de Equipo (donde sale todo el hardware que tiene la pc), aparece todo el hardware como que esta bien al igual que los drivers instalados. Sucede que esta laptop la tenia guardada en el armario pues estaba trabajando con una que me presto un amigo (que estaba mucho mejor), por eso la tenia en el olvido, y ahora que la fui a utilizar me sale con esto.  Voy a tratar con esto que me dices para ver que pasa, luego te digo como me fue (como para el lunes porque no estoy en casa hasta el fin de semana). Gracias por ayudarme con esto.


----------



## Panoramix (Mar 9, 2009)

Hola aqui estoy de nuevo. power12 hice lo que me dijiste pero nada la pantalla sigue igual. Necesito que alguien me diga si se puede hacer lo que plateaba al principio de este hilo. La cosa esta en adaptar un cable de video VGA para RCA para un tv. Esta es el cable que quiero modificar:


----------



## unleased! (Mar 10, 2009)

Panoramix dijo:
			
		

> hice lo que me dijiste pero nada la pantalla sigue igual.


Entonces seguramente el problema está en el própio panel, empiezo a dudar que tenga solución.


> La cosa esta en adaptar un cable de video VGA para RCA para un tv.


Te vale esto?
http://myhometheater.homestead.com/vgacable.html
saludos!


----------



## Panoramix (Mar 10, 2009)

Ok gracias power12. Y gracias por el vinculo, esto era lo que andaba buscando. Y muchas gracias también a todos los que opinaron, pues de una forma u otra me ayudaron. Saludos.


----------

